# I feel like I'm about to go over the edge...



## BeachGuy (Jul 6, 2011)

I have been struggling with this for a few years. I'm ready to file for divorce but I just can't bring myself to do it. I love my children SO SO SO SO much...I can't bare the thought of not living under the same roof with them.

It's like trying to decide which arm to cut off, ya know?

There is no hope for my marriage because it's a complete one-way street; all me. How...OMG how....do you bring yourself to leave your kids?

They are 12 and 9. And my world.


----------



## ClipClop (Apr 28, 2011)

Why do you assume you will be separated from your children?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## learning who i am (Jul 18, 2011)

I asked myself that same question when my x husband left me and our 4 year old. How could he leave his child?? But you know what...He didnt leave him, he left me. There is a big difference. My son is 7 now and he stills says things that tug at my heartstrings about our divorce and how he wishes that we were still together. Its going to happen with your kids too. Mine was only 4 when my x left and he still remembers that. It gets better but it never stops hurting. Im on the other side of the fence from what you are experiencing but at least I can tell you from my experiance what my son thinks and goes through with his dad.


----------



## BeachGuy (Jul 6, 2011)

Because I'll be the one moving out and living alone most of the time. They will see me very often but I will still be alone the majority of the time.

I won't be living under the same roof with them. That's huge for me. HUGE. And it's ripping my heart in two.


----------



## barbieDoll (Jul 7, 2011)

I have to commend you for thinking of your kids first but do you think it's healthy for them to grow up thinking that it's ok for a marriage to be loveless? That might affect their future relationships. 

Is there a way for you and your wife to divorce amicably? I know it sucks but staying together, in a loveless marriage, isn't the best solution. I'm glad I got out when I did. Now I'm married to a wonderful man (the only father figure she's ever known, her biodad's choice) and she sees/feels/experiences a marriage filled with love and respect.

I can truly appreciate that you love your kids but is there a part of you that is just scared to be alone? Do you feel like there really isn't a YOU without your kids?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BeachGuy (Jul 6, 2011)

I guess I'm just selfish. I don't want to not have them under the same roof with me 7 days a week.

You are completely right barbieDoll. It's not good for them to grow up in this environment.


----------

